# Dog wormer...



## specialk (Feb 10, 2014)

anybody use this stuff....supposed to be the same as panacur.  ..fenbendazole...10%...how much to give a 20-25lb beagle?


----------



## smackdown51 (Feb 10, 2014)

yeah I use it. bout a pea size on ur finger then rub it on the roof of their mouth so they cant spit it out.


----------



## specialk (Feb 10, 2014)

smackdown51 said:


> yeah I use it. bout a pea size on ur finger then rub it on the roof of their mouth so they cant spit it out.



thanks!!


----------



## gnarlyone (Feb 10, 2014)

*wormer*

I"ve used it for 25 years...Use a bit more than a "pea Size"...use in with Ivomec once a month....Wind out about the thickness of 2 nickles.....


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Feb 12, 2014)

Ivermectin gold.. pea size kills every type of worm


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 12, 2014)

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> Ivermectin gold.. pea size kills every type of worm



I think you meant to say Zimecterin Gold Horse wormer.It's the only thing I use.1 syringe of the paste will treat up to 25 dogs. It's ingredients are  1.55% Ivermectin and 7.75% Praziquantel. Best stuff on the market.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Feb 12, 2014)

That's right


----------



## kfoskey (Feb 12, 2014)

Beagler282 said:


> I think you meant to say Zimecterin Gold Horse wormer.It's the only thing I use.1 syringe of the paste will treat up to 25 dogs. It's ingredients are  1.55% Ivermectin and 7.75% Praziquantel. Best stuff on the market.



So you use this in combo with Ivomec or is this all that you use each month?


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 13, 2014)

kfoskey said:


> So you use this in combo with Ivomec or is this all that you use each month?



I use it by itself.It has the Ivomec in it.The Ivomec will kill the majority of all worms except the tape.That's where the Prazi comes into play.I use the Ivomec monthly and use the paste when tapes are present or 2x a year for routine maintenance.If you use the paste just skip the regular Ivomec dosage!


----------



## slick head hunter (Feb 13, 2014)

great stuff ,worm mine ,then do it again in a few days never had any trouble. just use about a pea size on your finger


----------



## t.roberts (Feb 18, 2014)

Will it take care of heart works too?


----------



## t.roberts (Feb 18, 2014)

I mean worms


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 18, 2014)

The Zimecterin Gold will. It has the Ivomec in it.


----------

